# Rachel Ray is hot, 2.0



## Chris (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 2, 2006)

Who?


----------



## Shikaru (Dec 2, 2006)

She certainly has one shiny nipple, whoever she is...


----------



## Nik (Dec 2, 2006)

I dunno if I would say that, based on that pic.

I demand more pics!


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Michael (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know who she is, but she sure is purdy.


----------



## Shikaru (Dec 2, 2006)

Wikipedia said:


> Rachael Domenica Ray (born August 25, 1968 on Cape Cod, Massachusetts) is an Emmy-winning television personality and author who currently hosts the syndicated series Rachael Ray. In addition, she currently hosts (either in first-run or reruns) four different programs on cable television's Food Network (30 Minute Meals, $40 a Day, Inside Dish, and Rachael Ray's Tasty Travels), and has authored a series of cookbooks based on the 30 Minute Meals concept.



I recall you mentioning her a while back, Chris (hence the 2.0 in the title, I assume ).

Wikipedia also linked to a website dedicated to Pictures of her, if anyone is so inclined...

She is pretty damn attractive though


----------



## cadenhead (Dec 2, 2006)

That FHM shoot was hot.  

She can cook me a turkey any time


----------



## playstopause (Dec 2, 2006)

Mmm ... chocolate.


----------



## Invader (Dec 2, 2006)

Agreed, pretty hot. 



> born August 25, 1968


 

She looks ten years younger in that first pic.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw her on TV About two weeks ago, and now i'm a believer ;D


----------



## gdbjr21 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah Hot, I love that booty.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 2, 2006)

I've seen her shows, she is cute.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 2, 2006)

Her tits look weird...


----------



## Leon (Dec 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Rachel Ray is hot.


^2


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Christine Dolce is hotter


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone notice the food network is having an outbreak of hot chefs? Rachel Ray, Giada De Laurentiis, Sandra Lee, am I missing any?




Confession time: I was watching the food network, and....I think it moved a little.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Christine Dolce is hotter



And who is that? A porn star or something?  I guess I'll just pick some random girl who I think is hotter.

She's pretty cute. Those FHM pics are cool.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 3, 2006)

shes not a porn star. She has her own clothing line and she just did some topless shots for PB.


----------



## noodles (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Yeah, to show off her ginormous fake rack. Like I haven't seen nine bazillion sets of those before.


----------



## Nik (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Christine Dolce is hotter




I beg to differ.

This girl has sort of, well, _slutty _thing going, and I'm really not into that.


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2006)

Meh. I pass on both.  what can i say? SOmething about racheal ray just doesn't jive with me..


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

Nik said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> This girl has sort of, well, _slutty _thing going, and I'm really not into that.



 I'm not into that either. Kinda turns me off...


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> I'm not into that either. Kinda turns me off...I Like Guys WAY Better!



Well I think she is hot. Ive played with real and fake tits and I like them both!


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Well I think she is hot. I'd fuck anything that moves! Just last night I had sex with my dog!



Well, uh, I guess that's your choice...


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> Well, uh, I guess that I like to give rim jobs to big hairy men Gay =  I love the COCK!


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> I gave a blowjob to my dad last night and then screwed my brother up the ass.  Ohhh yeah. Good stuff there



 Is this getting into a mis-quoting contest because you're secure in your position as a "man whore" and don't like it when other people don't think your beloved porn stars are hot?


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> Is this getting into a mis-quoting contest because you're secure in your position as a "man whore" and don't like it when other people don't think your beloved porn stars are hot?


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

You know it's all good in the hood, dogg. 

Back on topic, though, I think Rachel's cute, but probably not the type of girl I'd go for (considering all the girls I've dated have been completely different). When I lived in the US, I never got the Cooking Channel (or Food Channel or whatever it's called), so I never saw her shows. Still have only seen pics of her, so I don't know how she acts or what her voice sounds like.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 3, 2006)

God, some of those FHM pictures are so cheesy! 

She's pretty. Like her much more than the slutty blonde girl.


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> You know it's all good in the hood, dogg.
> 
> Back on topic, though, I think Rachel's cute, but probably not the type of girl I'd go for (considering all the girls I've dated have been completely different). When I lived in the US, I never got the Cooking Channel (or Food Channel or whatever it's called), so I never saw her shows. Still have only seen pics of her, so I don't know how she acts or what her voice sounds like.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crjwhKV9dyk


I don't like her laugh


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

She doesn't sound like I'd think she would. I don't like her laugh either, but that food looks awesome.


----------



## Drew (Dec 3, 2006)

...but Christine Dolce doesn't have her own cooking show, and thus bears no revelance to this thread. 

She's cute and all, but I can't stand her show. I think it's the New Yorker accent and mannerisms - that "EVOO" bit of hers is like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Christine Dolce is hotter




The very first thing that comes to mind when I see a picture like that is "hep C"

And I would have never guessed that RR is 39 going on 40...


----------



## Kevan (Dec 3, 2006)

Now that's a knife!!!


----------



## Nik (Dec 3, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> The very first thing that comes to mind when I see a picture like that is "hep C"



 e-rep for you


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 3, 2006)

Rachael Ray was cute until she got popular then she started trying to hard and now she's kind of annoying. 

Christine Dolce has that skinny beeyotch look I'm not fond of.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 3, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> The very first thing that comes to mind when I see a picture like that is "hep C"
> 
> And I would have never guessed that RR is 39 going on 40...



A Nice big can of Hep-C Cola ;p


----------



## Lozek (Dec 3, 2006)

Nah, I don't like her. She looks like her head is too small for her body.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 3, 2006)

Just out of interest, how do the female members of the boards feel when they see threads like these?


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 3, 2006)

Saw Rachel on a box of cheez-its today. Boobies and cheez-it's- yeah!


----------



## Nik (Dec 3, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Just out of interest, how do the female members of the boards feel when they see threads like these?





Sephiroth000 said:


> Saw Rachel on a box of cheez-its today. Boobies and cheez-it's- yeah!



 

Sorry, but I thought it was hilarious how those two posts lined up.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2006)

Nik said:


> Sorry, but I thought it was hilarious how those two posts lined up.



 I was thinking the same thing. Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> The very first thing that comes to mind when I see a picture like that is "hep C"
> 
> Well even if she has the crotch rot, I wont ever get anything slapin the ham to her pics.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 4, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Well even if she has the crotch rot, I wont ever get anything slapin the ham to her pics.



I think that safely falls under the "too much information" category!

BTW, Rachel Ray reminds me of Kelly Clarkson. Like she could be her older but still damn hot sister.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 4, 2006)

GOD, Kelly Clarkson is so fucking hot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 4, 2006)

RR is cute, but she doesn't seem THAT hot to me.


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 4, 2006)

Every time she says "E.V.O.O." I want to fucking shoot her in the fface with a 12 gauge shotgun!!!! And her boobs...they're like 12 yr old titties. Aside from that, I'd tap the crap outta her


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 4, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> GOD, Kelly Clarkson is so fucking hot.


looks kinda creepy and like an oompa loompa in that pic, though.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 4, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Every time she says "E.V.O.O." I want to fucking shoot her in the fface with a 12 gauge shotgun!!!! And her boobs...they're like 12 yr old titties. Aside from that, I'd tap the crap outta her



Her boobs are bothersome, she's not at all skin and bones but even my mom says she looks she's wearing a training bra. 

Her personality was better before she got some fame. Now she just tries too hard.


----------



## XEN (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris said:


> Rachel Ray is hot, 2.0



To each his own.... 
She's too "white bread" for my taste. I'm way more partial to a mix of striking exotic looks and classic beauty; of which she has neither.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't believe RR is as old as she is.

And yes, Kelly Clarkson is very hot.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 4, 2006)

Kelly Clarkson is uber cute. The whole blonde-skinny phase was troubling though. I like her a lot more as the girl next door kind of cute.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like her a lot more if she lived next door too


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually if Kelly Clarkson lived next door it would pwn. Clarkson likes to wander around her house naked. So she totally rocks.


----------



## Leon (Dec 4, 2006)

porn stars FTL.

tv stars who can cook FTW!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 4, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> looks kinda creepy and like an oompa loompa in that pic, though.



You watch your tongue you heathen!!!!


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2007)

Seen her again on tv  something is way off with this broad...


----------



## NDG (Jan 8, 2007)

Rachel Ray needs to learn how to tip.


----------



## Thep (Jan 8, 2007)

giada De Laurentiis is hotter. she has like a 20 year old daughter and her mom is still pretty.






her food looks better too.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 8, 2007)

^ Forget that. She needs to get some more meat on 'dem bones.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 8, 2007)

Isn't it a little funny to have a woman running a cooking show that looks anorexic? EAT SOME FOOD, WOMAN!!!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Isn't it a little funny to have a woman running a cooking show that looks anorexic? EAT SOME FOOD, WOMAN!!!



She's thin, but has a spectacular ass.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2007)

Naren said:


> Is this getting into a mis-quoting contest because you're secure in your position as a "man whore" *and don't like it when other people don't think your beloved porn stars are hot*?



 Right, that Christine Dolce has some, slut face, yeah.

Daniela Cardone, Carla Conte, Pampita. Those are some cute argentinian womans.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> She's thin, but has a spectacular ass.



Ah, I've never seen her show and the countertop is covering the goods. My girlfriend just got a DVD-Recorder for Christmas and when she hooked it up and did the autoscan, she somehow managed to block out the Food Network!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

Thep said:


> giada De Laurentiis is hotter. she has like a 20 year old daughter and her mom is still pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20 year old daughter? How old is she?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> 20 year old daughter? How old is she?



She's 25... man they start them young these days....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 9, 2007)

The older I get, the more I appreciate a woman who enjoys cooking. They tend to have healthier personalities, and believe me, after suffering through a bunch of head cases you begin to pay attention to stuff like that...


----------



## SevenatoR (Jan 9, 2007)

Giada De Laurentiis. +1

Her spectacular ass +2


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Isn't it a little funny to have a woman running a cooking show that looks anorexic? EAT SOME FOOD, WOMAN!!!


She's not that skinny, lol, her head is just big in comparison to her body...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2007)

Giada De Laurentiis is 35. She is indeed hot.


----------



## Thep (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if her daughter is exactly 20, but i know it is somewhere around there. 18 maybe.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 9, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> The older I get, the more I appreciate a woman who enjoys cooking. They tend to have healthier personalities, and believe me, after suffering through a bunch of head cases you begin to pay attention to stuff like that...



I've never had a girlfriend cook for me...

My ex tried to bake some cookies for my birthday, but it was an absolute disaster, and she called me in tears to tell me that her mum had kicked her out of the kitchen... 

I imagine it's nice though...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> She's not that skinny, lol, her head is just big in comparison to her body...



lol,,,, like a candy apple.....lol.

oh she's cute,,,, my only concern is the smile.









~A


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I've never had a girlfriend cook for me...
> 
> My ex tried to bake some cookies for my birthday, but it was an absolute disaster, and she called me in tears to tell me that her mum had kicked her out of the kitchen...
> 
> I imagine it's nice though...


I've baked cookies before...not really super hard...


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> *The older I get, the more I appreciate a woman who enjoys cooking*. They tend to have healthier personalities, and believe me, after suffering through a bunch of head cases you begin to pay attention to stuff like that...



+1.

Some days ago, i thougt that the woman was a piece that give pleasure, but now i know that they arent. They suport your things, go with you to places that they didn't like, they love you (the principal thing, and sometimes i'm a dick ).

Those things i see nowadays.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2007)

Hahah!! That Ray vs The Joker is goodness. But yah. Cooking = teh pwnz.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 25, 2008)

Racheal Ray is okay. Not bad looking but not anything I'd go for either. It probably doesn'y help that she is also the Dunkin' Donuts spokesperson, and her face is plastered all over my workplace. Cannot...Escape...The Evil...


----------



## kristallin (Feb 25, 2008)

Giada FTW, she just oozes something that makes me want to hump the TV. Rachel Ray, IMO is simply trantastic.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2008)

holy bump batman!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 25, 2008)

- no one looks at the freaking date anymore.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

Doesnt matter. Title still remains truth. my favorite thing about Christmas is that she is plastered all over the nabisco boxes \m


----------

